# Moving to Tokyo very soon!



## LuckybetUK

Hi there everyone!

As the title says I am on the verge of moving to Tokyo - in about 2 weeks time in fact! My new company is putting me up in a serviced appartment for the first month and then have to look for somewhere but with the help of a relocation team!

Just wondering a few questions... am looking at several areas to live, what is the area near Kokusai-tenjijo stn. on the Rinkai-line like? Seen some interesting places there.

Also, since I am from the UK, I am a huge football fan and would like to find somewhere that showed some Premier League Football! Any ideas? I don't know anyone in Tokyo when I move over so would like to meet some fellow expats for a drink and socialise and figure this would be one of the ways!

Huge thanks in anticipation!

Andy


----------



## Oblivion Child

Hello and welcome to Tokyo (or at least very soon anyway)!
I am not very familiar with the area you will be moving to, as I live never door in Chiba, but I am sure it will be good.
I do however work near Tokyo. When it comes time to find another place to live, there are many services that will help you find a good home.
I wish you the best of luck, and I hope you will enjoy working and living in Tokyo!


----------



## peterbr75

I have only holidayed in Tokyo twice but seem to recall a place called Legends Sports Bar in Rappongi was good for watching football, good luck!


----------



## Kgeoffrey

*Tokyo Newbie also*

Hey .. on the verge of moving to Tokyo and experiencing the same dilemma.. Let me know what you decided and if you found any good bars .. You can never have too many friends right ?! 

Kurt 
[email protected]


----------



## larabell

LuckybetUK said:


> ... what is the area near Kokusai-tenjijo stn. on the Rinkai-line like? Seen some interesting places there.


Kokusai-tenjijo is in the general area known as O-daiba. It's a man-made island that was under development when the real estate bubble burst over a decade ago. Most of the development there centers around shopping (with at least three huge malls that I know of) and amusement (there's a decent-sized amusement park, a huge game center in one of the malls, a showroom for one of the major car makers, and of course the convention center known as Big Sight). I don't know what it's like to actually live there but it's certainly a popular spot for hanging out on weekends. If there's a downside at all, it would be transit. Since it's on an island, there's only a few ways to get to the rest of the city and, on the weekends, those routes can be somewhat crowded. On the other hand, you'd be going in the opposite direction from the crowds coming to amuse themselves in O-daiba so it might not be that bad.

I'm assuming, of course, that you'll be working somewhere in that vicinity.


----------



## Spinsane in the Membrane

This all sounds very exciting. Well wishes on your exciting change!


----------

